# Fondue



## chefwannabe (Jun 9, 2004)

Tiramisu Fondue with Sponge Drops
serves 4

For the sponge drops:
3 eggs, seperated
2/3 cup superfine sugar
2/3 cup all-purpose flour
pinch of salt
Confectioner's sugar for dusting

For the fondue:
2/3 cup strong brewed coffee
2 3/4 ounces confectioner's sugar
3 1/2 ounces semisweet chocolate
5 ounces mascarpone cheese, or cream cheese

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F. To make the sponge drops, beat the
egg yolks with 2/3 cup superfine sugar, until pale and thick. In a
seperate bowl, sift together the flour and salt, then fold half into
the egg yolk mixture. In another bowl, whisk the egg whites until
stiff, then fold them into the egg yolk mixture with the remaining
flour. Drop spoonfuls onto a lined, nonstick cookie sheet; dust with
confectionser's sugar. Bake in the preheated oven for 12 minutes,
until lightly golden. Remove from the oven, cool slightly, then
transfer to a wire rack. Pour the coffee into a fondue pot and stir
in the confectioner's sugar. Break in the chocolate and heat gently,
stirring, until melted. Add the mascarpone and stir until melted.
Serve with sponge drops, for dipping.


----------

